# dog whistles?



## hockeplayer (Jan 20, 2007)

Do dog whistles attract coyotes? Or would there be anyway this would effect them? I think I will have to try this out one day.

also, anyone hunt in michigan or on the west coast?


----------



## hbbrownie (Dec 13, 2006)

Dont know about the whistles but i am from michigan too. Hows the hunting been for you?


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

what dog whistles????? :eyeroll:


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

i'd assume you are talking about the high frequency dog whistle that only dogs can ear. Right???

No clue if it would have any effect. but just by guess they probably would run for the hills. 
xdeano


----------



## Savage Rookie (Oct 10, 2006)

I use one for cottontails, stops them dead in their tracks even from a dead run, you can almost put them at any range you want with them, don't know about yotes though.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

I can't imagine them liking it but i could see it working well to stop them for a shot


----------

